# ¡¡¡¡Nuestra querida Tezza llegó a los 2000!!!!!



## Fernita

*Querida Tezza: es un honor para mí empezar este hilo felicitándote y agradeciéndote por todas tus virtudes. Y no me refiero solamente a tus aportes, que son siempre maravillosos, sino al cariño que nos dejas compartir día a día.*

*¡¡¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO, TEZZA, SOS MUY IMPORTANTE EN ESTE FORO!!!!!!*
*Muchos pero muchos cariños, de corazón, de tu hermana mayor,*
*Fernita.*



*Estuve buscando un regalito pero no encontré lo que quería exactamente. Entonces te mando ésto.*


----------



## Tezzaluna

Hermana querida,

I don't know what to day except Thank You. 

The last 1000 posts have passed by in a blur. For the most part I come to learn. I help when I can, but I am the one enriched every day by my dearest dears, who teach me something new.

I've been made to laugh, I've been brought to tears. Some have made me mad as hell, and I've even managed to grab the attention of the moderators and have gotten my posts deleted for cattiness chattiness. 

Thank you Fernita, for making the WR a second home.

Love you lots,

Tezza


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Felicidades queridísima Isa/Ana/Ana Isabel!*​ 
*No tengo palabras para expresarte lo mucho que te admiro, respeto y quiero (lo mío no es precisamente la elocuencia ). Pero no podía desaprovechar esta oportunidad para decirte lo orgullosa que estoy de compartir este espacio contigo, eres generosa, buena y valiente. ¡Ah! Y ¡Gracias por tu valiosa ayuda!  *​ 
*¡Un abrazote amiga mía!*​ 
*Beatriz*​


----------



## Camilo1964

Felicidades, mi querida Ana Isabel, mi selenita favorita.

Ojalá sigas enriqueciéndonos por miles de posts más.

Un gran abrazo,

Camilo


----------



## polli

*¡¡¡ FELICITACIONES QUERIDA TEZZA !!!*​*Yo soy otra de las que se considera poco elocuente pero te mando este saludo cargado de cariño*
*Ya sabés que sos nuestra ¨ídola¨*​* Y por supuesto, gracias por tu valiosa ayuda siempre *​​​


----------



## romarsan

TEZZADULCE   FELICES 2.000 POSTS

Es un honor poder estar en tu hilo
Eres una gran persona y una gran amiga
Seguiré aprendiendo de tí
y
seguirá siendo un placer

Felicidades a una de las foreras más cálidas

Besos
Ro​


----------



## UVA-Q

*¡¡Tezza!! *
*Muchas gracias por permitirme aprender de tí*
*Gracias por el tiempo que nos dedicas en este foro, y por tus explicaciones, que no nos vamos con una sola duda!!!!!!!!*
*¡¡FELICES 2,000 POSTS!!!!*
*¡¡Espero ver muchos más, y seguir aprendiendo de tí!!*

*Un cariñoso abrazo *​


----------



## Tezzaluna

*Tampi* (Beatriz mi bella amiga), *Polli* (amada Mafaldita), *Ro* de mi alma, & *Camilo* (my favorite lawyer),

You have taken the time to stop by and celebrate this post #2000 milestone. In the middle of the WR shake-up, it's almost like having a baby in the middle of a hurricane: joyous but a bit inconvenient! 

No se qué decir. Words fail me in when confronted with so much love and acceptance. All of you are the reason I even come here. You are my teachers. I can only aspire to one day be like you.

Besos, abrazos y todo mi cariño,

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

UVA-Q said:


> *¡¡Tezza!! *
> 
> *Muchas gracias por permitirme aprender de tí*
> *Gracias por el tiempo que nos dedicas en este foro, y por tus explicaciones, que no nos vamos con una sola duda!!!!!!!!*
> *¡¡FELICES 2,000 POSTS!!!!*
> *¡¡Espero ver muchos más, y seguir aprendiendo de tí!!*​
> 
> *Un cariñoso abrazo *​


 
Dearest UVA-Q,

Gracias por tus dulces palabras.  I only come to the WR because of people like you.  I receive more than I give.

Besos.

Tezza


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Tezza. Eres una de mis favoritas en este foro. Te deseo muchas felicidades en tus primeros 2000 posts y espero seguir compartiendo contigo. Para mí siempre es un placer coincidir contigo e intercambiar experiencias. Siempre estoy a tu disposición para cualquier cosa que necesites y pueda ayudarte.
Besos y un ramo de flores para ti.
CB.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. Tezza. Eres una de mis favoritas en este foro. Te deseo muchas felicidades en tus primeros 2000 posts y espero seguir compartiendo contigo. Para mí siempre es un placer coincidir contigo e intercambiar experiencias. Siempre estoy a tu disposición para cualquier cosa que necesites y pueda ayudarte.
> Besos y un ramo de flores para ti.
> CB.


 
Dearest, Darling CB,

Gracias por los besos. Gracias por las flores.

You are one of my favorite guys here, too. I love how you agree with me when you do, and how gentle you are when you disagree, too.

I never stop learning from you.

Hugs and kisses back,

TezzaLuna


----------



## CarolMamkny

Tezza:

¡VOS SOS GRANDE, CHE!​


----------



## Tezzaluna

CarolMamkny said:


> Tezza:
> 
> 
> ¡VOS SOS GRANDE, CHE!​


 
Hi Carol Dear,

Thanks for the lovely sentiment.

Besitos.

Tezza


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Dearest Ana Isabel,

There's a lot of love in this thread!  I think you deserve it. You are in our minds every day, but most important, in our hearts too.

Congratulations for the milestone, and congratulations for being there...

Huge hugs,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Kibramoa

Tezzaluna, mil dos mil felicidades.​ 
Un saludo desde este lado del Mississippi.​ 
​


----------



## alexacohen

When the night has been too lonely 
and the road has been too long. 
Just remember in the winter
far beneath the bitter snows 
lies the seed that with the sun's love 
in the spring becomes the rose.

Happy 2022 posts, my dear Tezza. And remember that there is always a warm spring after a long cold winter.
Take care of yourself, my dear. We can't do without you.

Warm hugs,

Alexa


----------



## Moritzchen

Ufa! Siempre llego tarde a estas fiestitas! Pero igual no podía faltar y mandarle un abrazo a mi compañera de andadas por estos hilos ahora multicolores. Un beso grande Tezza!


----------



## Jaén

Tezza!!

En medio de todo este torbellino de acontecimientos, acabo de descubrir este hilo, y claro, también quiero dejar patente mi agradecimiento por tu amistad y mi reconocimiento a una persona tan valiosa para el foro!!

Feliz 2000 posts y gracias de nuevo por todo!!

Con cariño,

Alberto.


----------



## Tezzaluna

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Dearest Ana Isabel,
> 
> There's a lot of love in this thread!  I think you deserve it. You are in our minds every day, but most important, in our hearts too.
> 
> Congratulations for the milestone, and congratulations for being there...
> 
> Huge hugs,
> 
> *Erasmo.*


 
Erasmo, dearest Erasmo,

It is because of ones like you that I continue to come back to WR again and again.  Thank you for your kindness.

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

Kibramoa said:


> Tezzaluna, mil dos mil felicidades.​
> 
> Un saludo desde este lado del Mississippi.​
> 
> ​


 
Kibra,

Thank you for your lovely sentiment.  Sending you greetings back from the Coast.

Hugs.

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

alexacohen said:


> When the night has been too lonely
> and the road has been too long.
> Just remember in the winter
> far beneath the bitter snows
> lies the seed that with the sun's love
> in the spring becomes the rose.
> 
> Happy 2022 posts, my dear Tezza. And remember that there is always a warm spring after a long cold winter.
> Take care of yourself, my dear. We can't do without you.
> 
> Warm hugs,
> 
> Alexa


 
Ale darling,

Your words of congratulations are lovely indeed.  But more so your words of healing.  I am looking forward getting over the worse part this winter.  Spring will bring new life, renewed energy. That´s the way it´s been since the dawn of time.

Thank your for your friendship.

Hugs,

TezzaMoon


----------



## Tezzaluna

Moritzchen said:


> Ufa! Siempre llego tarde a estas fiestitas! Pero igual no podía faltar y mandarle un abrazo a mi compañera de andadas por estos hilos ahora multicolores. Un beso grande Tezza!


 
Moritzchen,

It wouldn´t be a party without you.  Thanks for always being here. _"Never underestimate the value of showing up."_

Un abrazo and un beso grande back to you.

Tez


----------



## Tezzaluna

Jaén said:


> Tezza!!
> 
> En medio de todo este torbellino de acontecimientos, acabo de descubrir este hilo, y claro, también quiero dejar patente mi agradecimiento por tu amistad y mi reconocimiento a una persona tan valiosa para el foro!!
> 
> Feliz 2000 posts y gracias de nuevo por todo!!
> 
> Con cariño,
> 
> Alberto.


 
Jaén,

Cuánto me alegra que ya te sentís mejor para que nos volvás a acompañar.  

Cierto que esto es un torbellino.  But regardless of what _they_ do to our beloved forum, a forum is only as good as the people who post in it.  And you represent the best of WR.

Gracias por tu bella amistad.

TezzaLuna


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*FELICIDADES TEZZA DE TODO CORAZÓN, Y ¡QUÉ VENGAN MUCHOS MÁS!*

*Sé que lo que voy a decirte todos te lo han dicho antes, pero MIL GRACIAS por tu valiosa ayuda y te estamos muy agredecidos.*

*FELICIDADES DE NUEVO QUERIDA TEZZA...*

*Miles de besos,*
*Cristina *


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Happy Postiversary, Tezza! *_

I hope you're celebrating this one inside -- warm, dry and foruming! 

I look forward to bearing witness to your next 2,000 posts.  Thanks for everything!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Cristina Moreno said:


> *FELICIDADES TEZZA DE TODO CORAZÓN, Y ¡QUÉ VENGAN MUCHOS MÁS!*
> 
> *Sé que lo que voy a decirte todos te lo han dicho antes, pero MIL GRACIAS por tu valiosa ayuda y te estamos muy agredecidos.*
> 
> *FELICIDADES DE NUEVO QUERIDA TEZZA...*
> 
> *Miles de besos,*
> *Cristina *


 
Queridísima Cristina,

Thank you for your kind words.  Nos encontramos de vez en cuando, y siempre llegamos a un acuerdo (cuando no he metido la pata primero).  

Saludos y besos,

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

fenixpollo said:


> _*Happy Postiversary, Tezza! *_
> 
> I hope you're celebrating this one inside -- warm, dry and foruming!
> 
> I look forward to bearing witness to your next 2,000 posts. Thanks for everything!


 
Fenixpollo,

Warm and dry is relative. Have you seen the floods we´ve had here in Washington? Come what may, as long as the pc is dry tho´ the rest of the house gets washed away, I´ll continue to forum as long as I can.

Thank you your kind words.

TezzaMoon


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola Querida tezza,
Muchas felicidades por tus 2000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Silvia


----------



## Tezzaluna

silvia fernanda said:


> Hola Querida tezza,
> Muchas felicidades por tus 2000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Silvia


 
Hola mi querida Silvita,

Gracias por tus mensajes, éste y el PM.  Espero encontrarme con vos las próximas dos mil veces.

Besos,

Tezza


----------



## silvia fernanda

Por supuesto que s í

Carños 
Silvia


----------



## frida-nc

Oh Tezzaluna! 
You have our total admiration for your perfect command of (at least) two languages.
Thank you for keeping us company here.  We profit so much from your efforts, and appreciate all the more your dedication to helping us daily!

Cariños, Frida


----------



## Tezzaluna

frida-nc said:


> Oh Tezzaluna!
> You have our total admiration for your perfect command of (at least) two languages.
> Thank you for keeping us company here. We profit so much from your efforts, and appreciate all the more your dedication to helping us daily!
> 
> Cariños, Frida


 
Frida,

I read your posts with great interest. Even though it´s not too often that we meet at the same thread, I always learn from you. Your kind words mean a lot to me because they come from someone I respect and admire.

Warm regards,

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

Jeromed said:


> Salsóma irrefrenable, forista imprescindible, traductora impecable, amiga inolvidable,​
> 
> TEZZA ES INCOMPARABLE​
> 
> ¡Q u e__s e a n__u n__m i l l ó n__m á s!!!!!!!​


 

Jer Darling,

Certainly you are trying to make me blush.  Let me tell you...you have succeeded admirably.  

Irrefrenable?  I can't stop giggling. You are too much!

Thank you for making my first 2000 so easy and so pleasant and so much fun.

I adore you.

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

Eva Maria said:


> TezzaLluna, ma chère, ma belle, ma petite!
> 
> Thank you for 2.000 posts full of your virtuosity with language, your kind help to others and your natural cheerfulness.
> 
> Pero, sobre todo, gracias por la maravillosa persona que eres.
> 
> Tu sais trop bien que j’ai des sentiments très profonds pour toi, mon amie.
> 
> Non ci manchi, noi abbiamo bisogno di te.
> 
> Besos/Kisses/Bisous/Baci/Petons,
> 
> Eve Marie


 
Dearest Eve Marie,

Merci/Thank you/Obrigado/Gracias/Grazie/شكرا. 

Your words touch me deeply, especially coming from you, the master linguist. Your friendship and your support mean more to me than you can ever know.

Bisous,

ThesauraSelene


----------



## alexacohen

Tezza, dearest:
Your friends have decided that winter is sometimes too long. We can't make the sun shine, but, after all, a sunny smile can warm our hearts as well as the rays of the sun.

*Here's to you, Tezza. Funny and sunny 2000 posts!*

After every flight, pilots fill out the 'gripe sheet' to inform mechanics about any problem with the aircraft. The mechanics document the repairs on the form. 
These belong to one airline I work for. The airline (Aussie) has never, ever, had an accident.
The pilots's complaints are marked with a C; the solutions recorded by the mechanics, with an S.

*C*: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
*S*: Almost replaced left inside main tire.
*C*: test fligh OK, except auto-land very rough.
*S*: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft.
*C*: Something loose in the cockpit.
*S*: Something fastened in the cockpit.
*C*: Dead bugs on windshield.
*S*: Dead bugs on back-order.
*C*: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent.
*S*: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.
*C*: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
*S*: Evidence removed.
*C*: DME volume unbelievably loud.
*S*: DME volume set to more believable level.
*C*: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
*S*: That's what friction locks are for.
*C*: IFF inoperative in OFF mode.
*S*: IFF is always inoperative in OFF mode.
*C*: Suspected crack in windshield.
*S*: Suspect you're right.
*C*: Numbre 3 engine missing.
*S*: Engine found on right wing after brief search.
*C*: Aircraft handles funny.
*S*: Aircraft warned to: straighten up, fly right and be serious.
*C*: Target radar hums.
*S*: Reprogrammed radar with lyrics.
*C*: Mouse in cockpit.
*S*: Cat installed.
*C*: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer.
*S*: Took hammer away from midget.


----------



## borgonyon

What could I possibly say that hasn't been said already?

Congrats and may you reach the 10M having accomplished all your dreams and wishes.

A great way to close the year and a great year to start a new one.

God bless you!

Un abrazo,

borgonyon
hijo y nieto de Sahuaripas . . .


----------



## romarsan

Tezza guapa 
¿Haciendo fiesta sin mi? 
Eva ha relacionado todas las versiones de tu firma, pero ha olvidado una a la que yo le tengo especial cariño TEZ, me encanta cuando firmas así.
Te quiero un montón Tezzamoon
Parafraseando a Mr. Borgonyon:
What could I possibly say that hasn't been said already?

Parafraseando a Les Luthiers:
¿Qué puedo decir que no se haya dicho ya sobre nuestra maravillosa Tezza? ¿O que sí se haya dicho...? 
Un Besazo
Ro​


----------



## alacant

wow!!!!

THE JBI FELL DOWN ON THE JOB,
THE BIRD FLEW AWAY FOR THE PUENTE
AND A PARTY STARTED WITHOUT ME!

WHAT CAN I SAY, MY FRIEND

HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY TO HAVE YOU IN MY LIFE,

BIG, BIG HUGS, LOVELY GIRL,

JANICE​


----------



## Tampiqueña

alexacohen said:


> Tezza, dearest:
> Your friends have decided that winter is sometimes too long. We can't make the sun shine, but, after all, a sunny smile can warm our hearts as well as the rays of the sun.
> 
> *Here's to you, Tezza. Funny and sunny 2000 posts!*
> 
> After every flight, pilots fill out the 'gripe sheet' to inform mechanics about any problem with the aircraft. The mechanics document the repairs on the form.
> These belong to one airline I work for. The airline (Aussie) has never, ever, had an accident.
> The pilots's complaints are marked with a C; the solutions recorded by the mechanics, with an S.
> 
> *C*: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
> *S*: Almost replaced left inside main tire.
> *C*: test fligh OK, except auto-land very rough.
> *S*: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft.
> *C*: Something loose in the cockpit.
> *S*: Something fastened in the cockpit.
> *C*: Dead bugs on windshield.
> *S*: Dead bugs on back-order.
> *C*: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent.
> *S*: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.
> *C*: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
> *S*: Evidence removed.
> *C*: DME volume unbelievably loud.
> *S*: DME volume set to more believable level.
> *C*: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
> *S*: That's what friction locks are for.
> *C*: IFF inoperative in OFF mode.
> *S*: IFF is always inoperative in OFF mode.
> *C*: Suspected crack in windshield.
> *S*: Suspect you're right.
> *C*: Numbre 3 engine missing.
> *S*: Engine found on right wing after brief search.
> *C*: Aircraft handles funny.
> *S*: Aircraft warned to: straighten up, fly right and be serious.
> *C*: Target radar hums.
> *S*: Reprogrammed radar with lyrics.
> *C*: Mouse in cockpit.
> *S*: Cat installed.
> *C*: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer.
> *S*: Took hammer away from midget.


 
Jajajajajaajajajajajajajajaja Ya no puedo reirme más (ni escribir, las lágrimas no me dejan jajajajajajajajajajaja)

Abrazotes y besotes   

Nota:Tezza va a descubrir que tus chistes son más curativos que nuestros apapachos y se nos acaba el negocito de "los besos medicinales".


----------



## Tezzaluna

alexacohen said:


> Tezza, dearest:
> Your friends have decided that winter is sometimes too long. We can't make the sun shine, but, after all, a sunny smile can warm our hearts as well as the rays of the sun.
> 
> *Here's to you, Tezza. Funny and sunny 2000 posts!*
> 
> After every flight, pilots fill out the 'gripe sheet' to inform mechanics about any problem with the aircraft. The mechanics document the repairs on the form.
> These belong to one airline I work for. The airline (Aussie) has never, ever, had an accident.
> The pilots's complaints are marked with a C; the solutions recorded by the mechanics, with an S.
> 
> *C*: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
> *S*: Almost replaced left inside main tire.
> *C*: test fligh OK, except auto-land very rough.
> *S*: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft.
> *C*: Something loose in the cockpit.
> *S*: Something fastened in the cockpit.
> *C*: Dead bugs on windshield.
> *S*: Dead bugs on back-order.
> *C*: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent.
> *S*: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.
> *C*: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
> *S*: Evidence removed.
> *C*: DME volume unbelievably loud.
> *S*: DME volume set to more believable level.
> *C*: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
> *S*: That's what friction locks are for.
> *C*: IFF inoperative in OFF mode.
> *S*: IFF is always inoperative in OFF mode.
> *C*: Suspected crack in windshield.
> *S*: Suspect you're right.
> *C*: Numbre 3 engine missing.
> *S*: Engine found on right wing after brief search.
> *C*: Aircraft handles funny.
> *S*: Aircraft warned to: straighten up, fly right and be serious.
> *C*: Target radar hums.
> *S*: Reprogrammed radar with lyrics.
> *C*: Mouse in cockpit.
> *S*: Cat installed.
> *C*: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer.
> *S*: Took hammer away from midget.


 
Dearest Ale,



Did I ever tell you that I fly because it is a necessary evil, but that I am terrified of doing so?!? At least I'll be comforted next time, knowing that there's a cat in the cockpit.

You have made laugh to the point of tears.

Thank you for everything, my poet friend, my kindred spirit.

Hugs across the miles,

Tez


----------



## Tezzaluna

borgonyon said:


> What could I possibly say that hasn't been said already?
> 
> Congrats and may you reach the 10M having accomplished all your dreams and wishes.
> 
> A great way to close the year and a great year to start a new one.
> 
> God bless you!
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> borgonyon
> hijo y nieto de Sahuaripas . . .


 
Querido Borgonyon,

I've read you, I've admired your from afar.  We've been meeting up lately, and let me tell you, I'm please to count you among my new-found friends.

Thank you for your kind words.

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

Eva Maria said:


> Nuestro estimado Camilo me ha hecho pensar con su _selenita _en los muchos sub-nicks (no de colorines, espero!!!!) con los que firmas tus inimitables posts, dear Tezza, y con los que los demás jugamos también para hacerte reír! You've got a very flexible nickname!
> 
> Let's make a list:
> 
> ThesauraSelene
> 
> TezzaLuna
> 
> TezzaLune
> 
> TezzaLluna
> 
> TezzaMoon
> 
> TezzaMond
> 
> TezzaKuu
> 
> Tezzy
> 
> Tezzie
> 
> Tezzetta
> 
> Tezzette
> 
> PSTEZZAS: Can you remember the rest? Heeeelp!!!!!
> 
> Eva


 


Eva Maria said:


> Ale, you say:
> 
> "The airline has never, ever, had an accident."
> 
> Debe ser gracias al gato!!!!
> 
> 
> Tezza,
> 
> More brand new Tezzas:
> 
> *TezzaΣελήνη*
> 
> *TezzaMaan *
> 
> *TezzaLua*
> 
> *EM*


 
Darling, Darling Eva Maria,

Wow, my new Greek, Dutch and Portuguese incarnations.  Am I allowed to have an identity crisis?  

I'm not sure if this is considered a Tezza for all seasons, or a multiple-personality Tezza.  Hmmmmmm....  Maybe I should post this in the Medical Forum. 

I'm counting on you to keep me sane.

Je t'adore, ma petite.

Bisous,

TezzaLuna/Lluna/Moon/Lune/Selene/Mond/Kuu/Maan/Lua/Σελήνη.


----------



## Tezzaluna

romarsan said:


> Tezza guapa
> 
> ¿Haciendo fiesta sin mi?
> Eva ha relacionado todas las versiones de tu firma, pero ha olvidado una a la que yo le tengo especial cariño TEZ, me encanta cuando firmas así.
> Te quiero un montón Tezzamoon
> Parafraseando a Mr. Borgonyon:
> What could I possibly say that hasn't been said already?​
> Parafraseando a Les Luthiers:
> ¿Qué puedo decir que no se haya dicho ya sobre nuestra maravillosa Tezza? ¿O que sí se haya dicho...?
> Un Besazo
> 
> Ro​


 
My dearest friend Ro,

Fiesta sin vos no es fiesta.  Pero eso te pasa por andar paseando con nuestra amada Ala. 

Aprendo tantísimo de vos.  You make the visits to the WR fun and funny and educational and upbuilding and encouraging.  Y regreso para ver qué más vas a escribir.  I am never disappointed.

Besos, abrazos y todo mi cariño,

Tez


----------



## Tezzaluna

Tampiqueña said:


> Jajajajajaajajajajajajajajaja Ya no puedo reirme más (ni escribir, las lágrimas no me dejan jajajajajajajajajajaja)
> 
> Abrazotes y besotes
> 
> Nota:Tezza va a descubrir que tus chistes son más curativos que nuestros apapachos y se nos acaba el negocito de "los besos medicinales".


 
Queridísima Tampi,

A mí también se me salieron las lágrimas cuando leí esto. Estaba en la oficina, y mi jefe se me quedó viendo. A lo mejor pensó que otra vez tenía los ojos irritados a causa de los lentes de contacto. 

We have been in the trenches together and we survived.

Espero seguir encontrándome con vos por los foros de colorines.

Besitos, amiga.

TezzaMaan


----------



## alexacohen

Seems airline humour is good for winter blues. So here I go, again. 
They're from my favourite airline, yes, the Aussie one.

Welcome aboard QXXX flight from AAA to YYY. To operate your seat belt, insert the metal tab into the buckle, and pull tight. It works just every other seat belt, and if you don't knoe how to operate one, you probably shouldn't be out in public unsupervised.

There may be fifty ways to leave your lover, but there are only four ways to leave the aircraft.

Your seat cushions can be used for flotation; and in the event of an emergency water landing, please paddle to shore and take them with our compliments.

QXXX airlines is pleased to have some of the best flight attendants in the industry. Unfortunately, none of them are on this flight.

Should the cabin lose pressure, oxygen masks will drop from the overhead area. Please place bag over your own mouth before assisting children or adults behaving like children.

In the event of a sudden loss of cabin pressure, masks will descen from the ceiling. Stopscreaming, grab the mask, and pull it over your face.

Please be sure to take all your belongings with you. If you are going to leave anything, please make sure it's something we'd like to have.

As you exit the plane, make sure to gather all your belongings. Anything left behing will be distributed evenly among the flight attendants. Please do not leave children or spouses.

We ask you to remain seated as Captain Kangaroo bounces us to the terminal.

SUNNY AND FUNNY 2000, TEZZ


----------



## Tezzaluna

alexacohen said:


> Seems airline humour is good for winter blues. So here I go, again.
> They're from my favourite airline, yes, the Aussie one.
> 
> SUNNY AND FUNNY 2000, TEZZ


 
Ale !

Did I mention to you that I'm *flying* to Costa Rica in a few weeks? Oh, and did I mention that I am terrified of airplanes?

I guess I'm going to have to load up on those little bottles of scotch! I'll save the BIG bottle for when I land.

At least I'll be able to gauge when I've had one too many little bottles--when I see the mouse, the cat and the midget with the hammer! 

You make me laugh to the point of tears!

Thanks for your avid participation in this thread, and for doing everything in your power to cheer me up.

Hugs and love,

Tez


----------



## Eugin

*Dear Tezzi!!! *

 Though I am nearly lost lately around here, I couldn`t miss the opportunity of thanking you for being here among us to help us with all of your knowledge and share with us your cheerful spirit!!!! There are people like you who make this forum the place it is.
For all that, this one goes for you!!
 And  this one, for your next plane trip!!  Enjoy it!!!

A big hug for you, sweety!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Eugin said:


> *Dear Tezzi!!! *
> 
> Though I am nearly lost lately around here, I couldn`t miss the opportunity of thanking you for being here among us to help us with all of your knowledge and share with us your cheerful spirit!!!! There are people like you who make this forum the place it is.
> For all that, this one goes for you!!
> And this one, for your next plane trip!!  Enjoy it!!!
> 
> A big hug for you, sweety!!!


 
Eugin dearest,

Gracias por el osito.  No sé si usarlo para esconder las botellitas de escocés o usarlo de almohada.  In today´s world, he would probably be racially profiled and taken away from me just as we´re about to board the plane.   

And thank you for your sweetness and kindness.  Ojalá nos encontremos más a menudo en el rainbow labyrinth.

Besos, my dear.

Tezzetta


----------



## Tezzaluna

Eva Maria said:


> No worries, darling! You can always count on the cat!!!!
> 
> By the way, did I mention the Combined View ... er... attractive pilots?
> 
> More Tezzas:
> 
> TezzaIlargi (Basque)
> 
> TezzaBulan (Cebuano)
> 
> TezzaMoanne (Frisian)
> 
> Eve


 
Evi! jijiji

I will hang on to the cat, just in case.

And if _just in case_ ever happened, I'm sure I'd have more flashbacks of the combined view than of the hunky pilot.

Hopefully the botellitas would be empty by then.

_Y que nadie me pite el osito de queluche. Me lo regaló Eugin._

Besitos/Bisous/Kissies.

The many faces of Tezza (Ilargi/Bulan/Moanne).


----------



## Mayday2008

Congratulations my dear sweet Tezza,
I knew, I coludn´t be wrong about you, even though I´m a senior member, I was able to realize since the very beginning the special person you are, I know I have a lot to learn yet in this new world for me, but I´m sure, I can face it having you by my side. Please never let us behind, I can´t imagine this forum without you.
Your new friend, fun, and admirer in the best sense!!!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Mayday2008 said:


> Congratulations my dear sweet Tezza,
> I knew, I coludn´t be wrong about you, even though I´m a senior member, I was able to realize since the very beginning the special person you are, I know I have a lot to learn yet in this new world for me, but I´m sure, I can face it having you by my side. Please never let us behind, I can´t imagine this forum without you.
> Your new friend, fun, and admirer in the best sense!!!!!


 
My dear Mayday,

Thank you, darling.  You are too sweet.  Please rest assured that I will continue in the forum offering my help and my friendship to all who would want it.

If there is anything you need, just ask.  And if it is something personal, feel free to send me a private message.

Besitos,

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

alacant said:


> wow!!!!​
> 
> THE JBI FELL DOWN ON THE JOB,
> THE BIRD FLEW AWAY FOR THE PUENTE
> AND A PARTY STARTED WITHOUT ME!​
> WHAT CAN I SAY, MY FRIEND​
> HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY TO HAVE YOU IN MY LIFE,​
> BIG, BIG HUGS, LOVELY GIRL,​
> 
> JANICE​


 

My dearest Janice,

It's taken me 9 long days to realize that I have not thanked you for your kind words.  We talk so much by PM, by e-mail, even by phone, it's hard to remember what I've said to you in private and in the public forum.

Thank you.  Thank you.  Thank you!  Your friendship, your encouragement, your kindness and now your comfort in this time of insanity (you know what I'm talking about) are more than I could ever have hoped for when I first came to the forum.

My nickname here might be Thesaura/Tezza, but it is you, my darling Janice, who is the real treasure.

Hugs across the continent, the pond and the peninsula,

Tezza


----------



## Fernita

*Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww*​ 
*Mi querídisima Tezza, Tezzita, Tezzaluna, Tezzamoon, *
*Tezzalunatic, ANA, ANITA:*​ 
_*¡¡¡Todas mi felicitaciones por tus geniales posts!!!*_
_*Siempre estás ahí para dar con la traducción exacta, sos increíble en todo sentido. *_​ 

_*¡¡¡Te deseo que festejes con el*_
*gran cariño que te tenemos todos!!!!*​ 
*Para vos: ¡¡Todo le mejor*
*que alguien pueda desearle *
*a una persona tan querible!!*​ 
*Tu hermana mayor,*
*Fernita.*​ 
*No alcanzaría el espacio para*
*incluir todos los regalos*
*que quisiera hacerte. Así que:*
*ABRAZOS, BESOS, CARIÑOS, AMISTAD*
*Y TODO LO BUENO EN ESTE MUNDO,*
*SON PARA VOS.*​ 

Ay ay ay, no puedo creerlo... fui yo la que empezó este hilo hace tanto tiempo que pensé que era otro jajajjajajajajaja... no lo borro igual...Mi despiste es tan grande...


----------

